# question about recall work



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Assuming you take your car to the dealership and get ALL the recalls taken care of...and assuming the dealer tells you...nope no damage...everything fine and you drive away...now assume 6 months later...your car has problems pretty similar to the work that was done to PREVENT....you bring car into dealer and they tell you that your engine is damaged....HOW in the WORLD do you prove that these boys at the dealerships have ACTUALLY looked at the car, have ACTUALLY FIXED the recall work....and because they say it was fixed and never damaged, your responsible for the damages that may have incurred right??? BUT HOW DO YOU PROVE THAT THEY WAS NEVER EVER EVER ANY DAMAGE OR THEY DIDNT SEE THE DAMAGE CAUSED BY THE OBVIOUS RECALLS AND LET IT GO....? CONFUSED?

Main concern is this....1st recall was about the catalyst and ice crystal and oil levels going down causing engine to seize. NOW few months prior to receiving recall form, i tested oil and was low, so low was off stick...now i get reg oil changes and regulary check my oil levels, never off the stick...wasnt due for an oil change for 2500 miles at that point so i added oil, watched it untill my recall date...explained to nissan that months and months prior to even knowing bout a recall, i noticed oil levels goin down and expressed my concern....they promised they would check it out and do work accordingly for recall...came back at end of day to hear "car all set..no damage..but dont worry if it goes low on oil..keep ur eye on it ...u got gallon reserves before light comes on" So i then ask if I should pursue this, its not normal to loose oil if not leaking correct and they said not a biggie...SO i left...MY CAR RUNS TERRIBLE since all this damn recall work...i have reason to believe that my car is damage BUT DONT KNOW HOW TO PROVE since the recall work that was done says EVERYTHING ok....
HELP me...


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

altima25s said:


> HOW in the WORLD do you prove that these boys at the dealerships have ACTUALLY looked at the car, have ACTUALLY FIXED the recall work....and because they say it was fixed and never damaged, your responsible for the damages that may have incurred right??? BUT HOW DO YOU PROVE THAT THEY WAS NEVER EVER EVER ANY DAMAGE OR THEY DIDNT SEE THE DAMAGE CAUSED BY THE OBVIOUS RECALLS AND LET IT GO....? CONFUSED?...


1st, NEVER take their word, ALWAYS get a receipt showing what they did.

2nd, ALWAYS save all your paperwork from the repais... EVERYTHING including oil changes, tire rotation, everything.

With original dealer provided paperwork, they cannot say that the work was not done. If they do try that, talk to the manager or if you need to contact 1-800-NISSAN. Hope this helps.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

eleuthardt said:


> 1st, NEVER take their word, ALWAYS get a receipt showing what they did.
> 
> 2nd, ALWAYS save all your paperwork from the repais... EVERYTHING including oil changes, tire rotation, everything.
> 
> With original dealer provided paperwork, they cannot say that the work was not done. If they do try that, talk to the manager or if you need to contact 1-800-NISSAN. Hope this helps.




well good news for me ...i have saved all recall and oil changes and warrenty related work receipts...whewwww
Thanks a bunch sweetie .....big kiss for you :kiss:


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

altima25s said:


> well good news for me ...i have saved all recall and oil changes and warrenty related work receipts...whewwww
> Thanks a bunch sweetie .....big kiss for you :kiss:



You're welcome, and good luck


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

actually, Nissan keeps a database (or sevice com, known to Nis Dealers) with everything ever reported about your car that was a warranty claim.

I've replaced engines AFTER the catalyst recall has been performed. Nissan will repair, replace engines once they are past thier normal oil consumption (one quart per 1000 I believe)

If you car doesnt run right after being reprogrammed, ask the service writer if you can have the tech reteach the ECU the intake volume, or if the car has a low idle, reteach or bump the idle

hope this helps, 
Corey


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

lawabidn said:


> actually, Nissan keeps a database (or sevice com, known to Nis Dealers) with everything ever reported about your car that was a warranty claim.
> 
> I've replaced engines AFTER the catalyst recall has been performed. Nissan will repair, replace engines once they are past thier normal oil consumption (one quart per 1000 I believe)
> 
> ...


thanks, hey i got a quick question for you. I live in boston and lately the weather has been rainy or snowy and cold. In the mornings when i start the car, i can hear a squeaky sound as its running...maybe a squeaky belt???
anyways does it anytime i start car, long as engine is cold. Once engine warms up, noise is there but very distant. Any ideas???


----------

